#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Her Indoors makes a Kratong

## Mid

First up Gents , Pic's of her indoors WILL NOT be forth coming :Smile: 

Now then , first of all identify your materials needed for construction .

Here is the foundation .

And all the construction materials neatly laid out  :Smile: 






oops forgot the Kauy Mia :Sad: 





there , that's better  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

err sorry 'bout the pic size :Sad:  .


next up you need to manufacture your base trimmings 





then begin building your Kratong

----------


## chinthee

Can't wait to see the finished product!  Yeah, pics are a little large.

----------


## Mid

next up is decoration ............. :Smile: 





and the finished Kratong .

Destined to enter the Gulf of Siam later this evening . :Smile:

----------


## Mid

pic's fixed  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

mine is making these at the moment.
has been since early this morning for quite a few people.

she made 1 very simple one with cabbage leaves.

----------


## DrAndy

that will be a good one, you can eat it tomorrow

----------

